#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-06
<meth> hi
<meth> somebody alive?
<caravena> Hello!
<BFTD> hi
<caravena> I problem with my hot-key, how to get keycodes? my report -> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8844
<caravena> I read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch and not work for my.
<caravena> BFTD: ?
<caravena> :- )
<BFTD> yeah, no clue
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-07
<jasonhonda> hi
<jasonhonda> anybody?
<jasonhonda> anyone have installed ubuntu on a ibm t60?
<Nailor> Yup.
<Nailor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadT60-B41
<Nailor> For more, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo_IBM
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-08
<lil-g-man> hey people
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<dannym> hello
<dannym> anyone here
<dannym> need help
<Arthur_Archnix> Hi... I submitted a laptop testing report about four days ago, but it hasn't shown up on the laptop-testing page yet... any idea why that would be?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-12
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<linuxbo1> hi !
<linuxbo1> how do you stop booting step before launching gdm....
<linuxbo1> I am trying tribe 4 to report a bug ....
<linuxbo1> and I need to try another xorg.conf.....
<linuxbo1> I am on a Asus A6000
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-05
<lucid> hello
<lucid> ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-06
<basvg> hi all ... I'm just about to get myself an Eee 1000 (with ssd). I can't seem to figure out online if eee-ubuntu will run on it. Any succes stories there?
<basvg> the 901 seems to have its issues
<basvg> and another question is: is 'regular' ubuntu my best bet? or eee-ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-07
<zzl> Are you guys testing on sony vaio vgn-nr110e as well?
<zzl> please answer as soon as possible
<basvg> morning
<lakin> So, what are the chances something like http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644570897 will work well with 8.04 ?  (I know this channel is not for support, I'm just curious what people think )
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-09
<jorgg> clear
<jorgg> ops .. :)
<wildcard> Hi. I've got an D945GCLF board with an Atom cpu. Almost everything works.
<wildcard> But the frequency scaling does not work properly
<wildcard> Does somebody has got a working setup??
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-10
<taromsn> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a IBM Thinkpad T30, but it's hanging on "Installing system, 15%, Detecting file systems..." There's no noise coming from the laptop anymore
<crimsun> using the live, alternate, or server image?
<crimsun> and which version, 8.04.1?
<taromsn> Live
<taromsn> Um, the version that's on the get ubuntu page
<crimsun> so, 8.04.1
<taromsn> I guess so
<crimsun> can you reproduce the hang with the alternate installer image?
<taromsn> Twa
<taromsn> I'll try now
<taromsn> I'm running the current install in graphics safe mode, it didn't run well under the normal mode
<taromsn> Ok, the install went fine with the alternate
<taromsn> Someone else on the internet reported issues with the same laptop, but everything looks fine for me so far
<taromsn> Thanks
<taromsn> Ok, I got Ubuntu running on my Thinkpad T30, but I can't get wireless networking to work.  I think it has an internal wireless card, it seems to come with an 802.11b Cisco card, but I'm not sure.  How can I check to see that there is, in fact, a wireless card, and how can I get that card working?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-03
<thehand> Hello!
<thehand> I just wanted to point out that the default setting for On AC Power (When laptop lid is closed), and On Battery Power (When laptop lid is closed), under Power Management for Netbook Remix, should be to Blank Screen, as not all hardware has full support for Suspend.
<thehand> My laptop, for instance.
<thehand> Thank you for your time.
<UbuntuNISMO> what is this about?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-04
<Tiki342> hi all,  i have an itronix lx260 laptop that has a built in leadtek gps unit.  does anyone know how i can get linux to recognize it and interact with gpsdrive?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-05
<jwiedner> hi all, i have an itronix lx260 laptop that has a built in leadtek gps unit.  does anyone know how i can get linux to recognize it and interact with gpsdrive?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-06
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> good morning everyone :-)
<kaushal> I am using Hardy and i dont see any wireless access points in my network manager applet.
<kaushal> I do have a wireless card in my laptop
<kaushal> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<kaushal> any ideas as what is going wrong ?
<potyl> hi, i'm running ubuntu 9.04 on  a macbook 5,2 and I have no sound. Someone knows how to configure it?
<kersinc> buenas
<kersinc> alguien k me ayude
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-08
<Tiki218> anyone familiar with how to get ubuntu to recognize an internal gps unit?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-09
<gabber> anybody knows about powering up laptops/notebooks?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-08-12
<Matthes_> anyone here or just bouncers?
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-08-09
<paul__> Hey guys; any1 here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-08-08
<marc32> hi! so few people here?
